# 2012 Nissan GT-R Rumored to Get as Much as 530-Horsepower



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

For a mid-cycle update there sure has been quite a lot of hype surrounding the 2012 Nissan GT-R. First came news of new bodywork and suspension tweaks, then came reports of a rear-wheel drive mode. But amidst all these unconfirmed reports, there was no news of a bump in power for the Japanese exotic. Until now.

According to the latest "leaked" info from GTRBlog, the 2012 GT-R could get as much as 530-hp – a significant jump over the current 480-hp number.

Is more power needed? Certainly not. But Nissan is likely looking to take back the production car Nürburgring record. Currently Nissan sits fourth in the standings having been passed by the Corvette, Viper ACR and most recently by the Porsche GT2 RS.

In addition to this news, GTRBlog is also reporting that the more comfort-oriented SpecM edition GT-R will go on sale in Japan under the name "Egoist."

We'll be sure to keep you updated, while we try and keep up with the rumors.

More: *2012 Nissan GT-R Rumored to Get as Much as 530-Horsepower* on AutoGuide.com


----------

